# *** Vintage WRUW December 2016 ***



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

First of December down under.. Where did the year go?



Cheers


----------



## DaBaeker (Jan 29, 2008)

been enjoying my slighyty beat 1970 Zenith Autosport cal. 2562 28,000 pbm with original mesh band (in need of some g.p. (but which I'll keep this way for a good while at least.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## U5512 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Edges 'n' wedges - that's how I like them best:



























Seiko Five 'Actus' Automatic, ref. 6106-5470, cal. 6106B

According to the serial number it's from August 1972. The lume's still working after all those years - amazing, isn't it?










Have a nice day!

Best,
Andreas


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Kicking off a new month with the Bulova-Accutron Deep Sea World Time


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Doxa flieger


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

A simple little Elgin today...7j 18/0...but running super.







The s/n would make it 1938 (as would the catalogs) - but it hung around for a couple of years before becoming someones Christmas gift...








I am always happy to get engraved watches - but I often wonder why families let them go...


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

one of that funky movements that changes day/date by pushing the crown. you need to hold the watch upside down to change days. it's also hi-beat (36k)
CORRECTION - it might be 28800 bph


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

....November

60's Tradition Stellaris Chronograph



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Today my latest.
Rado Murano from the 70s
This one uses an inlay of Murano glass from Italy in the bezel.

Very fragile that is why you don't see to many around.
They were maded in blue, green and red.

























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Poljot Stadium 







"I didn't know I needed that until I saw it".
I remember thinking almost exactly that thought. I mean...who wears a stadium on their wrist?
I did.
I don't need it as much these days but it is probably a stage we all go through.
I still love the little button at 8 o'clock which advances the date.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

JOSE G said:


> Today my latest.
> Rado Murano from the 70s
> This one uses an inlay of Murano glass from Italy in the bezel.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! |>

That's really beautiful!

Best regards
Andreas

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mirius (Mar 18, 2011)

A change of pace for Friday


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

High-tech from Japan, A.D. 1974:



























Citizen Automatic Chronograph, ref. 67-9054/4-901070 Y, cal. 8110A

Best regards, and enjoy your weekend!

Andreas


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

Tomcat1960 said:


> High-tech from Japan, A.D. 1974


the case looks very dressy without tachymeter scale


----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

Again with the 5717.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

Just received in the mail from a fellow WUS member.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Friday Funkiness: Nivada GLX "Leonardo Da Vinci"


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

1000 feet? Not me, but, thanks, anyway.









The lume on the bezel still glows. How did they do that?


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

Another Elgin today...The model 1485 c. 1932. Runs a 17j 4/0 movement...


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

First Solar analogue



Regards,


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

Today I am wearing my new find, a very nice Eterna matic Centenaire 61 from 1962:


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

My $2 IWC..



853 caliber inside..

Cheers


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Love this Timex Electric















Have a good weekend everyone.

Chris


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Not quite vintage (2000) but...have a nice WE to all you !

Moonlight Serenade ;-)


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

New to me SS EBERHARD chrono with breakfast treats ! Cheers ! SDA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tony C. said:


>


WOW!!!!!Great watch Tony

...and to stay on the same subject


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

bubba48 said:


> WOW!!!!!Great watch Tony
> 
> ...and to stay on the same subject


Thanks Luigi! I would argue that other than chronographs, Minerva tend to remain under the radar in the vintage market.

Cheers,

Tony C.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

dspt said:


> the case looks very dressy without tachymeter scale


You're right - it's kind of reminiscent of a 'Nautilus' this way. (I wish I found an original bezel somewhere, though ;-))



anzac1957 said:


> My $2 IWC..
> 
> 853 caliber inside..


WHAT? TWO BUCKS? Tell me more!

* * *​
Did I mention that I like 'em with angles and edges?



























TOBIR m.w., cal. CRC 860

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

A Christmas rescue watch..part of job lot of five supposed non-runners.
The two mechanicals both worked after a gentle winding,the rest were pretty ropey quartz and not really of any interest.

It`needed just a good cleaning up of the waterproof type case (shows a bit of wear to the chrome plating) and 15 minutes work with light sanding toothpaste to clean up the scratched crystal to uncover the great sunburst dial and rose gold hands.


























MST 414 movement keeping good time.


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

Last couple of days I'm wearing a new arrival in my collection. A 60's Fortis Trueline automatic (ref. 6087). I didn't managed to open it yet. It is stuck and I don't have the right tool. I guess it's an ETA 24xx inside.










The watch is really in nice condition and has the logo on the case-back. It has two small lines on the upper part of the dial (I didn't notices it on the ad) and it doesn't have the original crown.










Oh, one more thing. It came with a JB Champion mesh bracelet. It wasn't mentioned in the ad.  I was expecting a Chinese bracelet. I switched the metal for a leather as it's cold.


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

Love the dial ans date position on that Fortis, was looking for this type, but too scared to get "Indian edition"

Tuning fork Japanese today








and an older pic to show it from another angle


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)

Does a 26 YO G-Shock count as vintage?


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Lanco today










And Harry in the background









Cats are great aren't they? You buy yourself a vintage Chesterfield wing back leather chair and matching foot stool and it gets "commandeered"

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Le Jour Flygraf


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

Smiths Deluxe
with Smiths 27.CS


----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

dspt said:


> Love the dial ans date position on that Fortis, was looking for this type, but too scared to get "Indian edition"


Yes, seems that the model was quite popular in India. That should be my chance to find a cheap original crown.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

@Tomcat1960

https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/vintage-iwc-secondhand-shop-find-811959.html

Cheers


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Benrus 23 j (pretty much rubbed off unless viewed with loup), Quartered copper dial in a steel case. From the 1950S? at a guess. Hard to read the time tho with those gold hands w/o lume. But so nice looking, both in the color and the shape of case I couldnt resist.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Despite spending hours, and money, interrogating ebay, it is still a source of joy when a gem falls into your hand at the local boot sale. It is about a month since I got my Texa mind-blower, of which I have posted and probably will continue, so I was pleased, at 6.45am Sunday while it was still dark and still below freezing, to find this little beauty under a lot of grot, grime and scratches: so scratched in fact that the seller hadn't been able to read the name. I thought is might say Bravingtons and so it proved after a bit of polishing. The movement is an eta 2370 and is running well. The strap is mine,replacing the knackered old, paint-splattered item it came on, and might be replaced itself in the future. There's a lot of history in this company that few people have heard of.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Girard Perregaux square on this cold winters morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

2400-2 Suveran


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Busmatt: our cat doesn't like naked skin, nor does she like leather. There has to be a blanket between her and the surface, then she even likes taking a nap on her favourite human :-d (I don't know whether it's actually good news that your cat likes your leather chair-and-stool ;-))

For me, a golden chronograph watch again:










Oops ...










Looks like it's a bit photo-shy ... b-)


















MIRAMAR Genève Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 92

Enjoy your sunny Sunday!

Best,
Andreas


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

All very grey here today.
I recently acquired this 1962 ish Enicar Sherpa Divette with Brevet 314962 EPSA bayonet release Super Compressor case. 
The majority of these pre twin crown Divette's have black outer bezels but I was delighted
to find my new arrival came with the rarer grey metallic titanium colour bezel. 
This sort of 'grey' I can handle any day !


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

40's Alpha Calendar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today only magnification..


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Buren today.



Regards,


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

anzac1957 said:


> My $2 IWC..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In light of this, I think I overpaid some for my Cal 89.
The $5 I paid was way too much. I'm going to ask for some money back.


----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

A bit rough looking but just goes and goes and goes


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

marks55 said:


> In light of this, I think I overpaid some for my Cal 89.
> The $5 I paid was way too much. I'm going to ask for some money back.


Especially as mine was $2 New Zealand not $2 US..


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Just found this charming 16 jewel Poljot at the back of the watch cabinet










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Kazrich: wonderful little Enicar full-set! I like that Tropic - is it genuine to the watch?

@ marks55: you guys are driving me mad - IWC is the one brand I'd like to have one for my collection, but they're usually priced outside my reach (or my willingness to pay ;-)) Where do you find those guys??!? (By the way, I guess the three extra dollars on your's were well paid given its overall condition :-d)

For me, it's something small, light and sporty today:



























Westend Watch 'Sowar' Automatic DayDate, ref. K 4149 4725, cal. ETA 2789

Did I ever mention how much I like the way the lume in the hands of West End Watches decays? I've never seen it attaining this jade-like texture in any other watch I own, only on my West Ends.

Anyway - enjoy the week, guys!

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

"_Dear Mr Xxxxx,
Patria was a Brand own by Louis Brandt Frères. Sorry, the archives do not longer exist and I cannot help you further.
The entry level brand Patria was registered by the Brandt brothers on the 10th of October 1892. It was initially distributed in France, then extensively in Northern America and in Russia. In May 1914, it was transferred to the SADA (Société Anomyme Département Achats - Company Purchase Department) created by Omega in 1906 to supply with inexpensive models retailers who were not part of Omega's official distribution network. Other brands include: Champ, Civic, Critic, Eagle, Ethic, Himalaya, Meric and Valdez.
Kind regards.

Alain Monachon
OMEGA MUSEUM - Archivist"_


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

Lovely West End, Tomcat 1960

Keep wearing this green tech


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Another Seiko 5606-5070 from 1974. Sleek as a Zenith Respirator. It keeps great time too.

On top of that it hacks, has day-date with quickset, and auxiliary hand winding (although that is not necessary at all since it was just serviced).


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Dugena Submersible


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Oversize (~38mm) shock-protected 30T2 from the early 1940s.


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

Just finished the restoration on this one last night so I'm rock'n it for Monday.

1917 WWI Waltham Trench Watch, 10k GF Wadsworth case, size 0s, 15 jewels, factory crown, enamel shadow box military dial

Black leather Kitchener Strap, re-lumed skeleton hands.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Meeting with watchmaker...


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

primabaleron said:


> Meeting with watchmaker...
> 
> View attachment 10113714


What a foursome. Love the hand on the Longines Nonius.

Regards,


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

primabaleron said:


> Meeting with watchmaker...
> 
> View attachment 10113714


  wow what a ensemble 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Mirius (Mar 18, 2011)

Did someone say green?









Turns out the case was slightly more polished than I'd hoped. Sometimes a Roamer actually lurks under the new paint. Still haven't opened it up yet. Saving that wince moment for later.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

did they pay You for having it?


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

dspt said:


> Lovely West End, Tomcat 1960


Thank you, dspt! Is that a tuning fork or a quartz movement in your green tech Citizen?

* * *​
When someone mentions 'Dulux', people usually think of house interior and exterior paint ...









:-d

However, the brand registered on June 20, 1933 at Tramelan, Switzerland, has nothing to with them. (They were active until well into the 1970s, when they finally succumbed to the Quartz crisis, like so many other small watchmakers.)

This may well have been one of their last products:



























Dulux 'DirecTime' Automatic w/ 'Jumping Hour', ref. 9004, cal. AS 1902

I had the wrist band custom made, by the way, as it was impossible to get an off-the-shelf 28-mm band of sufficient length. Worked out quite nicely |>

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Mirius (Mar 18, 2011)

laikrodukas said:


> did they pay You for having it?


Given that the case is worth more than I paid for it, effectively yes!


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thank you, dspt! Is that a tuning fork or a quartz movement in your green tech Citizen?


​It is a tuning fork. As I'm wearing this watch today too, I've decided not to spam the thread with the usual pics and show the movement. This particular movement is only found in Citizens, and doesn't have "lic. by Bulova" marks.
The funny thing with this models is that the caseback is so tight, I was sure for quite some time this is a monocoque when I purchased my first GX
it's green tech on the inside too : )


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

'59 Omega Seamaster cal.503

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Mid '70s Lip Galaxie by Rudi Meyer


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Rotary today, from the later end of their heyday










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Smiths W10 from 1969, and the homage piece, a Time Factors PRS29b


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Today Its our annual company golf day. So I am going with modern vintage from 1988. A Seiko AGS (automatic generating system). An ingenious idea whereby a rotor charges a mini generator and then battery. The gold and silver speaks to its decade but wont be out of place with some of the gaudy mismatched clothes of my fellow golfers.



I'm a bit of a hacker as I only play a couple of times a year. But at least its going to be a nice day for it.










Regards,


----------



## Helioshiye (Jan 9, 2013)

put on this one, just serviced back weeks ago.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

Finally got around to giving the mst520 a strip clean and lube job. 
Very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ fiskadoro: that LIP is just another eye catcher. If I ever get to the Windy City I must go and see your collection! |>

Today's business event requires the ultimate dress watch:









Omega Seamaster "Compressor", ref.166.0042, cal. 565

:-d

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## talljosh (May 22, 2015)

1964 806 Navitimer today...










Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Leaving for a long week end with two Eterna


----------



## 1955mercury (Dec 30, 2014)

An old Trojan for today. 10B American Standard 6 jewel movement.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Something lightweight today but with some heavy history



Regards,


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

Buren 481 Grand Prix back to life. Know nothing about it but why does it state dust proof as well as water resistant. Last one for month as run out of decent watch bands.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Longines Flagship Ultronic..



Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ James A.: aaarrgh - I need to have one like this! Only one! ;-)

@ GUTuna: wonderfully weird! Where did you get it from?

I'm with an Italian girl today:

Chiasso (in Switzerland's Canton Tessino) isn't exactly the first place you think of when it comes to Swiss watches. Nevertheless, this southernmost Swiss city was home to some of the weirdest Seventies' designs - just google 'yarom watches' and select the 'Images' tab and you'll see what I mean ;-)

Yarom is a brand of 'Pebema di Marinella Peverelli' (which I never knew existed before I bought this watch, and which sounds more like a cottage industry marine aircraft factory from the 1920's). I'm glad I could get this NOS beauty into my collection:



























YAROM Handaufzug 'Specchio Ovale', cal. (verm.) EB 8805

I guess only Italians can make something like this ;-)

Whether her designation was really 'Oval Mirror'? I don't know. But I decided that, with this face, it needed a name :-d

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Not sure if this counts as vintage as the serial number puts it at only 25 years old. It feels like it belongs here though. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko Lord Marvel on Perlon strap


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Easily the favorite of my non-Timex vintages. Admittedly, the non-Timex collection is pretty small.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Funky orange Wittnauer diver


----------



## KP-99 (Jun 27, 2011)

Rado Chronograph wit anchor second hand and with genuine bracelet:

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

A TV jump hour which somehow takes me back to my childhood. 
Our old B+W TV, which had 405 lines, used to jump like a bug*er unless it was tuned correctly with the big knob/dial on the side. To be honest I had not thought of that old telly for, it must be, 50 years but that was the first thing that came to mind when I typed "TV JUMP". It must have made an impression.....


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ slopingsteve: wonderfully weird! And thanks for the story that goes with it! |>

Best
Andreas


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 10137562


Great little animation. This one says hi!



Regards,


----------



## epetti (Dec 8, 2016)

1952 14k gold Bulova Ultimatic.


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

Just finished the restoration on this Elgin so I am rock'n it for Thursday.

1918 WWI Elgin "General Joffre" Trench Watch, GIANT 39mm case, semi-hermetic, swivel lugs.

EXTREMELY RARE gold filled version, 15 jewels, Enamel BOLD Arabic military dial.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Danny4 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

busmatt said:


> Lanco today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dog was even worse. We were constantely fighting over a place on the couch when I was watching TV. I finally gave in and bought myself a nice leather chair, with the effect, that the dog from then on "commandeered" both places, whichever I wanted to choose.

Whatever, I was away for a while. Bulova Accutron 1974 (N4) today.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Mirius said:


> Did someone say green?
> 
> View attachment 10117906
> 
> ...


I would say 'Indian green'. Indian = not Native Americans, but Indians from India (that stupid Columbus, not knowing where he had landed!). HMT inside? Wouldn't take me by surprise.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

It's a black VIALUX this side of the screen today:



























VIALUX 'Super' m.w., ref. 202, cal. FHF 96-4N

Its back is almost as impressive as its front:










(Note to myself: I've got to do some research about that elephant ;-))

Best
Andreas


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Not exactly vintage (sorry) but it is an eberhard (not sorry!), cheers ! SDA 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KP-99 (Jun 27, 2011)

Today my Omega Chronostop:









Regards,
Peter


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H955 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1978 Caravelle Electronic. These also went by the name Electrotime and a couple of others. It contains an ESA 9158 Dynotron.









Here's a video I made of the movement:


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

This one's for Tomcat. 
I promised my $5 IWC I'd wear it today. Flea market find; as I walked up to the table, a guy was paying for three other watches, so I figured
I'd missed out. But on the lady's other table, I saw this in a bowl with some junk jewelry.
I couldn't read the dial as I wasn't wearing my reading glasses, but I could tell it wasn't a Timex. She says "$5 on that one.."
Back to the car, where I keep my magnifying glass...."hmmmm, IWC" 
Drat. I wanted an automatic with a calendar. Overpaid.
I guess I'll keep it anyway. The LeCoultre trying to sneak into the picture was $1, but that's next week's story.
Keep looking Andreas, they're out there.....


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

marks55 said:


> She says "$5 on that one.."
> Back to the car, where I keep my magnifying glass...."hmmmm, IWC"
> Drat. I wanted an automatic with a calendar. Overpaid.


If you'd care to _quadruple_ your money on "that one", please let me know. ;-)


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

bubba48 said:


> Leaving for a long week end with two Eterna


This Centenaire is absolutely gorgeous:-!


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Literustyfan said:


> Just finished the restoration on this Elgin so I am rock'n it for Thursday.
> 
> 1918 WWI Elgin "General Joffre" Trench Watch, GIANT 39mm case, semi-hermetic, swivel lugs.
> 
> EXTREMELY RARE gold filled version, 15 jewels, Enamel BOLD Arabic military dial.


Do you think that they had someone who's job it was to decorate the movements?


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Always exciting, back from the watchmaker! The Grana Kurth Freres I recently found on eBay. Venus 175 inside. I tried to capture the unusual gold-tone dial, which tends just to look like a faded patina in photos.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Mirius (Mar 18, 2011)

Border-Reiver said:


> I would say 'Indian green'. Indian = not Native Americans, but Indians from India (that stupid Columbus, not knowing where he had landed!). HMT inside? Wouldn't take me by surprise.


Tough crowd huh? Original Roamer case and crown. Raised logo still visible under the paint.

Let's see...









Apologies for the out of focus picture. 
MST 521 as per the case.

Under the thick green paint still lurks the original checkerboard dial.

This is an old school Mumbai watch - repainted dial on the original watch not a fantasy creation.

Now in the parts bin! Or at least waiting for a refurb.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Elegant doesn't have to be expensive










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Zenith Defy (1972): because 300 m water resistant can still be beautiful


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Interpol-Submarin auto from the 1970s, uses a Ronda movt. IIRC.


----------



## talljosh (May 22, 2015)

Beautifully ugly....










Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

marks55 said:


> Keep looking Andreas, they're out there.....


Not where I usually go ... people here either try to sell carcasses at unrealistic prices, or what they sell as junk is junk, actually, or they know what they have and you don't get it at bargain prices. (Still, as the saying goes, hope is the last to die and these stories of people finding nuggets are what keeps us hunters going ;-))

Today I've been taking out the oldest automatic watch in my collection:



























Wyler Self-winding, cal. AS 1049 (ca. 1930)

At the beginining of the 1930s this small watch (30 mm w/o crown) was certainly "state of the art": a shock-proofed automatic movement ...










... in a watertight stainless steel case - not only Wyler must have been very proud of this watch ...










... but their proud owners, too! You hardly could get a more sporty watch for your money anywhere else. even less so as the Harwood-automatic (the latest development of which we see here) had finaly left its teething troubles behind and provided reliable winding under all circumstances.

Enjoy your weekend!

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Just switched to possibly the biggest sleeper in my collection









My West End Watch Co, Longines









Sometimes beautiful things hide from others

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

Funny how a strap / bracelet can totally change the look of watch. 
I'd been wearing this Aquastar Geneve Deepstar with embossed navy crocodile leather strap for over a year



Today I wear it with a very chunky bracelet and it looks a totally different beast ! 



Neither would have been much use to a diver in 1965. The leather would soon have rotted in salty sea water and the steel bracelet would have attracted aggressive fish, but don't
you agree that they look like different watches ?


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

Xmas lights at the window give a lot of flares


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

30CH


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

primabaleron said:


> 30CH











Cool

Regards,


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

New Bund strap on an Enicar from the 40's, I believe.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

kazrich said:


> Funny how a strap / bracelet can totally change the look of watch.
> I'd been wearing this Aquastar Geneve Deepstar with embossed navy crocodile leather strap for over a year
> 
> 
> ...


I have bit of a thing for Aquastars .Does not matter what bracelet that one is a cracker .


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Going out for lunch with a group of friends









I think this old thing will do

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

RandalW said:


> New Bund strap on an Enicar from the 40's, I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful old Enicar Seapearl , but not from the 1940's.
Enicar is signed through the planet Saturn ( not above or below it )
Ultrasonic is proudly acclaimed on the dial ( not just the case back as mid 60's Enicar's when Ultrasonic was no big deal)
The back shows a full Enicar 4 leaf clover ( not broken as with Super Compressors showing the open and closed positions ).
The applied indices and all of the above would date your watch somewhere between 1956 - 1962. I would guess 1958 ish
I would imagine it measures 34 - 35mm without crown ?


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

All the watch you really need: 1973 TIMEX Quartz, Day-Date.

Once you have the weekdays right, then adjusting dates at month-end, if necessary, is done by an excellent quick-set.

Stainless steel, chrome plated base metal bezel, water resistant. Changing batteries is a breeze, including instructions right on the back.

A quartz watch uses an electronic oscillator, regulated by a quartz crystal and swinging at 32.758 Hertz. This makes it significantly more precise than a mechanical watch of whatever make and price, swinging let’s say at 21.600 A/h = equaling a meager 3 Hertz. Quartz watches are less vulnerable to external influences like shock or temperature and you get ten of them for the price of a normal service for a single mechanical watch.

And this is a TIMEX – it takes a licking and keeps on ticking!

The best part: It came in excellent condition across the big pond, below the customs value limit, with fair shipment charges.

Now: Hurry and sell your mechanicals as long as prices last…

(Sorry, just a mean Sunday joke!)


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ kazrich: yes, I experience the same each time I replace a bracelet with a strap or vice versa. My Mido Chrono becomes an almost entirely different watch ;-)

* * *​
I'm all excited! *MY FIRST CROWN!* 
... never thought I'd post such nonsense myself ...



























Countess m.w., cal. Lorsa P62

Fun Fact: Countess _is_ a brand of The Rolex Watch Co. / Rolex SA / Tudor SA / Oyster Watch Co. indeed, according to Mikrolisk. However, the brand name was used by 'D. Gruen & Sons' (Columbus and Cincinnati (OH), New York, Bienne, Geneva, St. Imier and Madretsch, Switzerland) and by the Benrus Watch Co./Central Watch Co. (La-Chaux-de-Fonds and New York), too. I've no idea which one of them was responsible for this fine watch. Only that the crown on the 'C' looks very similar to the one used by the upmarket brand from Bienne :-d

If only the movement supported this noble relation ... but it doesn't: a rather unsophisticated French Lorsa P62 serves inside, unspectacular, if precise:










This movement and the fact that someone on the German UhrForum presented a similar looking Countess with the German HB313 speak clearly against any Swiss involvement with my watch (of which I honestly don't know anymore how I got hold of it - possibly as part of a lot? Since then it hid in the depths of my collection ;-))

Whether it was produced by Wehrle & Sons of Schönwald indeed (as was suggested in the UhrForum feature mentioned above) I can only guess - they were better known for their wall- and grandfather clocks, but who knows? Wristwatches were good business in the 1950s and 1960s.

Anyway: I like it and ask forgiveness for having ignored it for so long ;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

@ kazrich: Thanks Kazrich for the info, great stuff! One of the reasons I was guessing 40's is the size. This one is a tiny little guy coming in at only 31mm.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Mr and Mrs Smith and their son Smithy. I've no idea if they are all from the same firm, I mean I wouldn't be surprised. The Smiths Astral is from the boot sale a couple of years ago. The Smiths Clock is a dashboard clock from an old Triumph sports car, one that had a folding forward clock display (some had extra long winding stems so they could be wound in-situ). The other is a Smiths green dot speedometer/odometer which is attached to my 1971 MKII Norton Commando which I have had for 39 years, so far longer than any of the others. I had some Smiths crisps but my cat Smitty ate them.....


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Going out with ms.Sinner.

Vintage Omikron Super Shock.

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

slopingsteve said:


> View attachment 10169770
> 
> 
> Mr and Mrs Smith and their son Smithy. I've no idea if they are all from the same firm, I mean I wouldn't be surprised. The Smiths Astral is from the boot sale a couple of years ago. The Smiths Clock is a dashboard clock from an old Triumph sports car, one that had a folding forward clock display (some had extra long winding stems so they could be wound in-situ). The other is a Smiths green dot speedometer/odometer which is attached to my 1971 MKII Norton Commando which I have had for 39 years, so far longer than any of the others. I had some Smiths crisps but my cat Smitty ate them.....


Perhaps this link is of interest:

Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## adamkov (Jun 15, 2016)

Certina monday.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Today, my company is a ninety-year-old lady, far from being infirm:



























Gothic Jar-proof, cal. Felsa 107

In terms of advertising Gothic was a forerunner of the famous 'Timex' advertisings from the 1950s and 1960s, when they tried to destroy the watch in full sight of the cameras filming the attempt:










Thirty years before, baseball- and gold-professionals tried the very same thing with Gothic watches:










(Just to give you a feeling for the prices: $37.50 was about a month's wage for a farm worker in 1925. Golden age? Think again!)

If you want to read more about this watch: I showcased it and peeked into its past here.

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

Just finished the restoration on this one over the weekend so I'm rock'n it for Monday.

WWI Elgin Trench Watch, Philadelphia case, factory crown, size 0s, 17 jewels, BOLD Arabic military dial, re-lumed dial & hands.

Glagovsky "Daisy" crystal guard, distressed leather Kitchener Strap.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Wittnauer Genève Automatic


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## U5512 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## trim (Mar 22, 2010)

L248 Britix


----------



## Paleotime (Apr 7, 2008)

The classically handsome '46 Bulova Princeton...21j 10AK movement. Correct matte finish case with polished lugs...


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Back in the rotation after some work at watchmaker.. This is the watch that I picked up as my souvenir from Portobello Markets in London earlier this year..



Cheers


----------



## longlifegoods (Apr 13, 2014)

One of my favourite, valjoux 72 Gigandet Wakmann black gloss dial


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

one more Cosmotron


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Zenith for the French market


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1965 Seikomatic "Weekdater"


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hamilton for the day, quite possibly tomorrow too.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

1950s Soviet Svet. I love its ornate guilloche dial which Im not sure shows up well in these old photos. Very accurate.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

In my pocket today.

*No guessing game*: A Waltham watch in an English case = excellent recording by serial number plus British hallmarks, the best pre-requisites for identifying a watch.

From the serial number we know that the watch is a model 1883 and has been made in the year 1899. The total number produced between 1885 and 1919 was 921,972, of which 39,800 in 1899, of which again 10,000 in this individual run. Key wind and -set, 7 jewels.

The watch/movement went to England and got a case in 1901, Sterling silver, Birmingham hallmark. It is hallmarked 'A.B' for Alfred Bedford (registered 1879 in Birmingham), but it is most likely a Dennison case (Dennison Watch Case Company). Alfred Bedford was not a case maker, just the director of Waltham UK in these days. His initials are found on third party cases for Waltham watches.

I wish it would always be that easy &#8230;


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

Giving this some well-deserved wrist time. Zenith El Primero with C-shaped case (ref. 01.0210.415) from the mid-1970s.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Sandoz running the early Felsa Cal. 415 bidynator



Regards,


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Feels like a Hamilton kind of day.


----------



## Thinkfloyd (Mar 3, 2014)

Giving this guy some wrist time on an upgraded jubilee bracelet. 








The first one I got was very poor, folded links, and only painted on gold in the centre. Came with 19mm end links, but 20mm links on the band, so I had to manually remove the last one by prying open centre links. Quite ridiculous really. New one is a dream by comparison. Solid links, plated centre links, and even screw bars on adjustment links. It only cost $10 more than the first! 







New (on the watch) vs the old. Happy to share ebay listing info if anyone wants it.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1973 Seiko 7006-6039


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

Just finished the restoration on this one so I'm rock'n it for Waltham Wednesday!

1918 WWI Waltham Trench Watch, offset crown, BIG size 0s version, enamel shadow box military dial.

Re-lumed skeleton hands, original factory crown, leather Kitchener Strap.


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

My beat up Vulcain gets to make an appearance today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Casio NF11 today










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

ref 8225


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just another old Omega:



























OMEGA Bumper Automatic, ref. 2438-2, cal. 28.10 RA SC PC

The very thin (< 5 mm) calibre 30.10 and its smaller edition, the 28.10, were Omega's answer to their customers' demand for automatic wristwatches. Automatic calibres didn't have an easy start at Omega - Paul Émile Brandt is said to have scoffed at the idea of joining the group of watch makers who had joined forces to market the Harwood automatic: "If our customers are too lazy to wind their watches every day, we better stop making watches."

The race for the best automatic was still open in 1943 - Henri Gerber, technical director at Omega, strongly believed in the bumper automatic, which he deemed stronger and more efficient than the rotor automatic because of the greater winding weight. Customers seemed to share this position: production of the calibre family ended only in 1955 - two years after the introduction of Omega's first rotor automatic, and after more than 1.3 million movements had been built (half a million of which were certified as Chronometers.)

I cannot say many bad things about its winding efficiency, and I _really_ like the archaic hammering of the pendulum when I move my wrist very quickly :-d










Let alone this incredible patina!

Best
Andreas


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Just another old Omega:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bello!!!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Technos Hibeatron


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Just back from service my RAF CWC chronograph issued in 1981


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Quite possibly VICTORIAN WRISTWATCH
with mother-of-pearl bezel





























This is my most unusual/eye-catching/opalescent/ancient watch, bought in a job lot of four watches from ebay for next-to-nothing. The movement according to Ranftt is an
AS 12.5"' H4.9 from about 1900. Which makes it 115 years old. I have fashioned some protective covers for the front and back as the originals were missing, but the MOP bezel still clips onto the body firmly AND.....(drum rolls and fireworks) the movement still works. I got the balance moving with gentle oiling and puffs of air from my rubber bulb and then gently coaxed other bits to rotate. The balance fired up on its own after a while and the fully wound mainspring started to run down for the first time in what might be decades. The enamelled face is perfect and the hands have got to be the originals. It is a pin set watch which I have been able to set to the correct time.
A thorough strip down is on the cards in the near future when I have the time. It looks a bit odd for a start, a bit plasticky perhaps but the play of colours from the different refractions soon win you over.It is quite large for, what could have been, a ladies watch back in the day, measuring 35.8mm long but small compared to mens' watches today but I like small watches and it might look a whole lot (ok..a tiny bit) more macho on a leather trench watch strap instead of the expanding silver clip-on which it is wearing at the moment...but then again it might not. I do know that I am astonished that it is mine for little more than the price of a packet of crisps.


----------



## Helioshiye (Jan 9, 2013)

Almost Holiday season, and just replaced new battery with this dress watch, the glass have some scratch, going to leave it as it is .


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

Some would disagree, but I absolutely love the patina on this old Hamilton!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Had a inter company Christmas footy match yesterday. I was in charge of Hydration along with my 6139. If it was soccer or rugby I'd be out there but this is Aussie rules footy- a game I never played. So happy to be waterboy.



Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

bubba48 said:


> Bello!!!


Thank you ;-). That Marvin is beautiful, too!

@ slopingsteve: that MOP cased watch is a stunner! The movement may have witnessed Queen Victorias reign, but the dial dates probably more to her grandson - red twelves were a hallmark for watches built between 1915 and 1920.

Still, outrageously beautiful - thanks for showing it!

Best
Andreas

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500 from 70s









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

jtbr said:


> View attachment 10164482
> 
> 
> View attachment 10164490


stunning 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tradition Stellaris



Fantastic show here

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

1971 4006-6010T - Bell-Matic - Gold with linen dial


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Norton Super


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Arios Worldtime, using a Ronda-matic 1239 movement, from the late 60s or early 1970s


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

A simple Zenith, Cal. 18.28.1.P.E., stainless steel case


----------



## KP-99 (Jun 27, 2011)

Today, a new watch to me...

Gallet MultiChron 24 HR (chronograph with 24-hours dial)

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

'69 Seiko World Time


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

Today's watch is another Hamilton dating somewhere between 37-48 by the 987A movement. Based on the serial number I'm going to place it around '42.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Old Invicta in the mix












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

KP-99 said:


> Today, a new watch to me...
> 
> Gallet MultiChron 24 HR (chronograph with 24-hours dial)
> 
> ...


   

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

omg just close the thread, anything is void after this gallet


----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

Tissot Seastar automatic for today.


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

Duelling Dingwalls


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Old Orient HA


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Fun with Fume


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

One of the best gifts I've had ever










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Old Invicta in the mix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see they came a lot smaller and lighter in those days... a model from 2015 (2016?) below


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

For the weekend: Bulova 1972 (N2). Had the date disk and quickset fixed on this one. Setting the date is done by pulling and pushing the crown between the middle and out position. This is nice to jump a day ahead at month end if necessary, but if you have a lot more days to go forward, it's a sure way to ruin the watch after a while. This type of quick-set is not such a good idea after all. It you have to go ahead one day (or even two or three end of February), you might as well do that with the regular time setting moving forward 24 hours. It's also a dangerous thing when you use this quick set during certain hours before and after midnight.

Anyway, interesting cushion type case and nice dial.


----------



## Apollonaught (Jun 18, 2014)

I swear my wrist is shrinking!.........either that or this is a slightly larger Seiko for it`s day.







....with original strap too.






the 6119 movement with it`s big rotor is running nicely and it cleaned well,






I got it from the charity shop for 5$,i just wanted a pie,oh well.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Border-Reiver said:


> I see they came a lot smaller and lighter in those days... a model from 2015 (2016?) below


Definitely shows what they could be doing still these days

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## demonfinder (Oct 11, 2014)

A recent find in a job lot..just needed a new crystal and a bit of a clean up.
An obscure ,no doubt long gone swiss brand.
Nice enough though and running surprisly well with a Felsa 335.
shame that the dial`s not in better shape as the numerals and blued-steel stick hands are great .




















Still no complaints as it only cost about £5


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

My Zodiac SeaWolf on a new (to me) JB Champion...


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Manhattan arrives at Miami.
My latest.


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Today's thrift find.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Saw this Vulcain single button chronograph at an antique shop in Bath England - seller wasn't there so I couldn't see hallmarks or the movement as they wouldn't open it - interesting watch if the hands are 18ct and original - Dial looked original under a loupe, cheers SDA 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ref. 2608, cal. 283, from 1953


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Seeland bumper.



Regards,


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Sporting it's new Hirsch Highland










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Royal Calendar Orient..



Cheers


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Darwil Antimagnetic

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

1969 oyster precision sat on my work diary. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

But it says "Andy", Mezzly


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

laikrodukas said:


> But it says "Andy", Mezzly


 Mezzlys from my last name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Not yet vintage...


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

WWI Waltham Trench Watch, sterling AWCCo case, factory crown, 16 jewels, BOLD Arabic military dial, thick blue steel hands, leather Kitchener Strap.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Sdasurrey: ah ... Bath! Wonderful little town! I was there in February 2000 for a two-weeks training with my then-employer, Deloitte.

As for the chronograph: that sounds like a _very_ reasonable price for a gold-cased chrono. Hope you get it so it'll get some showcasing here ;-)

* * *​
After my Omega 2438-2 ...










... has been recommissioned yesterday at the end of its 'shakedown cruise', its like-spirited companion is gracing my wrist today:



























Cortébert bumper automatic, ref. 8534, cal. 451 (Basis: AS 1250)

The antimagnetic, water- and shockproof automatic watch bridges the gap between 'elegant' and 'sporty', showcasing that 'dress watch' and 'sports watch' weren't that contradictory in the 1950s. It's carrying age's vestiges in dignity - demonstrating proudly how it accompanied its former owner not only on Sundays. In its day, it was certainly not a cheap watch - and thus was expected to follow its owner through the thick of life. ;-)

It was a different time back then.

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## muttonrice (Feb 23, 2016)

Not that old, but a 6309 from '84









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1972 Seiko Bell-Matic


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

One of my Seamasters, helping us to trim out the Christmas tree this morning.


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Longines trench watch


----------



## Resears (Jul 20, 2015)

Eloga triple date from the 40s/50s using ETA 1164. Just back from servicing.


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Still breaking it the new strap










It's a tough job but someone's got to do it

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

Still stuck on Seamasters. This one's out of the box for the day.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Twins


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't know much about the Montreu, but its in great condition and this Bund strap helps to make it have a decent presence on the wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Longines 5 Star Admiral..



Cheers


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Longines Flagship Ultronic..



Cheers


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Seiko Grand Quartz 9940-8000








Love that battery hatch. So easy to install. This is my easy always ready HAQ.








Well, this one is not too shabby either. Hmmm... which one to wear? Meh, I will do both today.








Oh damn, then there is this one








Nope, no kings today. Sorry boys...


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Happy saint Thomas's day! (Or winter solstice if you prefer)


----------



## Mirius (Mar 18, 2011)

sempervivens said:


> Happy saint Thomas's day! (Or winter solstice if you prefer)


Or, happy Midwinters Day!


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ silverghost1907: wonderful patina on that Zenith! |>

For me, it's a beautiful Swiss girl in Swedish service:



























Certina 'Blue Ribbon' Automatic 'Volvo 50 - 1927-1977', ref. 623 1218 41, cal. 25-011 (ETA 2783)

Best
Andreas


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

busmatt said:


> Still breaking it the new strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, those leather straps...


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Black & White










Black...










...or White?


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

To much white and it's not the dial


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Now it's attached, it just doesn't want to come off










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## esdy_11192 (Feb 9, 2010)

Today a modest quartz Poljot from the 80s and the soviet era. Inside lays a Poljot 2456 with 7 jewels. Finally, it looks nice on the unbranded mesh bracelet.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Mirius said:


> Or, happy Midwinters Day!
> 
> View attachment 10264346


How can it be 'midwinter'? Winter only starts today! ;-)


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

Wish this one wasn't so small, but I still love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Mirius said:


> Or, happy Midwinters Day!
> 
> View attachment 10264346


Or midsummer day / Summer solstice downunder..


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Rado Starliner Daymaster 11775


----------



## Mirius (Mar 18, 2011)

sempervivens said:


> How can it be 'midwinter'? Winter only starts today! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 10267946


It's what happens when you impose a Mediterranean seasonal system of four seasons onto a Germanic system of two seasons.

So where is Mid Spring and Mid Autumns Days? Summer is only three months away


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Still rocking he bumper



Regards,


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mirius said:


> It's what happens when you impose a Mediterranean seasonal system of four seasons onto a Germanic system of two seasons.
> 
> So where is Mid Spring and Mid Autumns Days? Summer is only three months away


Well - actually there _are _spring and autumn seasons in Germany. What you mean is Scandinavian years - I remember having travelled from Stockholm on a dull, grey winter Friday and returned on a gorgeous summer Monday three days later ;-)

And the respective days are called 'spring' and 'autumn equinoxes', no? ;-)

Best
Andreas

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Seiko Bellmatic 4006 7020


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

A very special new entry:



























SEIKO Automatic, ref. 7025-8080, cal. 7025A

Why "very special"?

First of all, it's extremely rare. No, not the ebay-rare - if you google "Seiko 7025-8080" you may hit upon exactly one (1!) showcase on the German UhrForum, and not much else. Not even our friends on SCWF seem to know anything about this particular reference. (You can find several references on the 7025-8099 skin diver, though.)

Secondly, the 7025A apparently is a predecessor of the nowadays ubiquitous 7S26 of SKX- and 'Five' fame. The two are very similar anyway, except for the lacking day-of-week option in the 7025. On the other hand, parts made of injection-moulded plastic in the 7S26 are milled steel in the 7025A, so it's even more robust than Seiko's 'tractor' movement.

Third, I was able to buy this watch with the best-documented revision ever: its former owner fixed a broken escape wheel and revised the movement in the same go, and he showcased this revision on the German UhrForum. I guess you don't have it very often that you can actually witness a revision and buy the watch thereafter ;-)

So when said watch friend offered it to me, I couldn't but jump at it - after all, it's not only rare, but also beautiful, with its partly brushed case, wonderful black and slightly textured dial and the classic, tapering SEIKO-style steel hands. It's a textbook example of a SEIKO classic I'll not see at every other wrist ;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Flieger


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Zodiac



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

A rotary for me today.

Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Hamilton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

midnightmann said:


> A rotary for me today.
> 
> Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


Beautiful but might I recommend you put it on a nice leather strap that fills the strap bars, it'd make it a real stunner

Something like this, perhaps

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222150747715

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Smiths Everest in 9ct dating to 1962 although the design looks more 50s to me. I've just been reminded that it's pocket watch Friday so I'll dig one of those out too!


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

'Prime time'; silver linings with the Zenith Prime from 1996; and no worries about getting enough movement for the automatic winding!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

One of grandpa's Hamiltons.


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

I think I'll get my oris out today.

Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

busmatt said:


> Beautiful but might I recommend you put it on a nice leather strap that fills the strap bars, it'd make it a real stunner
> 
> Something like this, perhaps
> 
> ...


That does look good, I'll have to pick one of those up.

Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My 6309 '85


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

slopingsteve said:


> Quite possibly VICTORIAN WRISTWATCH
> with mother-of-pearl bezel
> View attachment 10208586
> 
> ...











I honestly don't know....
The wife says she still thinks it looks like a woman's watch but I suspect her motive for that statement...
I see that it goes against the normal parameters for mens' watches but I like it; it has age and character as well as fragility, vulnerability and fallibility but, as they say, that's enough about me....


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

My birth year 1962 Rado Diastar and this is also the year it was introduced.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

And then my latest arrival.
Rado Balboa Aubergine color case.

















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)

1964 IWC 901a. I bought this instead of a new ALS. I like it.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Rev Riach's Omega










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

My gift to myself,
Mimo flieger


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

From 1915..



Cheers


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

Wearing my grandfathers old Candino today.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

SEIKO shakedown:



























SEIKO Automatic, ref. 7025-8080, cal. 7025A

Everything's alright so far ;-)

I wish you all a wonderful Christmas season, peaceful and quiet!

Best 
Andreas


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

Seiko world timer today, I just can't decide which one.

Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Christmas watch


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

My old citizen promaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Its Christmas morning here and I'm the first up. Two teenage boys are sleeping but not long ago they would be up with the dawn on Christmas morning and dragging me out of bed. Time marches on eh?



To all in Vintage, have a great day full of grace and happiness. Merry Christmas.

Regards,

James


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice photo JA. And the same to you and yours.


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Always enjoy wearing the Wyler


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Obscure diver the night b4 Christmas.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Camy Royal


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Wrapping up the gift wrapping. 😂









-Sent via two tin cans and a piece of string.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

bubba48 said:


> Christmas watch


Need more "likes" for this!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

Gruen Precision autowind from late 1950s.










More info here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/chri...cision-autowind-50s-3874938.html#post36815378

Merry Christmas and happy first day of Hanukkah to our Jewish brethren!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Terribly sorry to keep posting pictures of the same watch but I've fallen for it's charms again










Happy Christmas everyone






Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)

Zodiac Seawolf


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Just slightly annoyed that my Xmas prezzie to myself didn't actually turn up in time for Xmas. Might have to instigate a New Year's prezzie protocol..........


----------



## KP-99 (Jun 27, 2011)

Today my Gallet with Excelsior Park









Happy christmas.

Regards,
Peter


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

busmatt said:


> Terribly sorry to keep posting pictures of the same watch but I've fallen for it's charms again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, *OMEGA* has that built-in 'show it as often as you like' feature.


----------



## Giotime (Aug 8, 2014)

Benrus Christmas reminder. ! Best wishes to all.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

*Merii Kurisumasu!*


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

Merry Christmas! Original Oris diver today.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

sempervivens said:


> *Merii Kurisumasu!*


Lovely, what's the symbol on the dial?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Pretty In Pink. Our His n' Hers pairing for Christmas Eve


----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

another one, one of the last incoming for the season


----------



## TheEscapist (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!







And a Happy, Healthy New Year!!!








Chris


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

busmatt said:


> Lovely, what's the symbol on the dial?
> 
> Matt


It's a stylised '40 T' (the movement is Zenith cal. 40 T).


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Came with a pink perlon strap..



Much better on the home made strap..



Cheers


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

Today's watch is from a small jewelers called Garibaldi & Bruns out of North Carolina, USA.









And a bonus for Xmas, all the watches my friends and family are wearing today...


----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

Seiko 7009 for lounging around the house on the day after Christmas. 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Moveforfreedom (Apr 29, 2015)

Universal Geneve cal 332


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Eran (Mar 12, 2014)

It's a Galco - the poor nephew of Gallet and Racine... still got some bling on it


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Zenith Piccadilly (1963)


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

FBMJ said:


>


Nice, similar but not quite










Mine's a 552 cal and 35mm, how about yours?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Dreffa on shark skin:



























Dreffa Geneve Automatic, ref. 605-13, cal. AS 2063

The band is a Hirsch 'Ocean' which I could obtain in unworn condition from the German UhrForum's market place 

Have a nice day!

Best
Andreas


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Last few day's I've had the Seiko 6146 8000 on the wrist.



Regards,


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

19:15 hrs on the watch from 1915..



Cheers


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## dspt (Apr 18, 2014)

this seconds hand counter is a really nice touch. too bad this version is not all stainless, like the diver version


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liizio (Oct 14, 2015)

'64 Seiko 5717


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Liizio: wonderful Seiko! |>

* * *​
The other day, at the kitchen table:

"Watch brand with five letters?" 
"Any letters yet?"
"Yeah - last one's an 'x'."
(Brags ...)
"*Timex!*"



























TIMEX '21' Automatic, ref. 6817 7463, cal. M74 (1963)

;-)

Best
Andreas


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Bike riding with my daughter and my Casio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

midnightmann said:


>


R.R. = Railroad, 963 Bulova Caliber, Q=Quartz. It was one of the approved watches for Railroad staff. The link below leads you to the general working instructions and in section 2 (starting with page 9 of the pdf-document) you find everything related to time/watches and who was requested to carry such a watch. On page 4 of that section you see your watch listed. These watches could be purchased in installments to be deducted from the pay roll (page 5/section 2). You will find lots of other things regarding these watches, relating to service control etc.

I guess you might want to print that out and keep it along with your watch.

http://cidbimena.desastres.hn/docum/crid/Enero2005/CD2/pdf/eng/doc10194/doc10194-a.pdf


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

Border-Reiver said:


> R.R. = Railroad, 963 Bulova Caliber, Q=Quartz. It was one of the approved watches for Railroad staff. The link below leads you to the general working instructions and in section 2 (starting with page 9 of the pdf-document) you find everything related to time/watches and who was requested to carry such a watch. On page 4 of that section you see your watch listed. These watches could be purchased in installments to be deducted from the pay roll (page 5/section 2). You will find lots of other things regarding these watches, relating to service control etc.
> 
> I guess you might want to print that out and keep it along with your watch.
> 
> http://cidbimena.desastres.hn/docum/crid/Enero2005/CD2/pdf/eng/doc10194/doc10194-a.pdf


Thank you! I have three watches that made that list. 

Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Seiko 6117-6410 Navigator Timer from Feb, 1970, with the 'Proof' marked dial.


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

* Doesn't that make you green with envy? *

No, not this nice Bulova from 1968 in top condition, with an original watchstrap, it's well running 11 ALC movement and that fantastic 40 (in words: fourty) microns gold plating of the bezel!

I am talking about the images which I took with my new camera. I finally found something at a reasonable price in the easy to handle compact camera area, with all the features you need for good macros (down to 1 cm), especially the setting of the aperture for a greater depth of field.

What's puzzling me: What is that gearwheel on top of the movement for, which doesn't seem to have any function?

Apropos, speaking of green: I am still experimenting with the color corrections&#8230;


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Today I'm wearing the enigmatic TELDA Chronograph:



























ELDA Chronograph, early dual-pusher Landeron calibre (ca. mid-1930s)

Enigmatic? Well - its movement is hard to define:










- Chronograph bridge, spur-gear pivot and minute-counter wheel spring come from an early Hahn calibre.
- Starting arm, blocking lever and carrying arm spring can be found in Lang/Meis's book for the first time in a Landeron 13, ...
- ... and the six-columned crown wheel, carrying arm and (basic shape of) heart lever (withoud the guiding arm) remind me of the Landeron 52.

Thus, the movement spans three generations of Landeron column wheeel calibres size 14 1/2"'. Case, dial and hands allow the watch to be dated to the mid-1930s.

One might call her a 'Frankengraph'. I say, it's pretty nice evidence of how careful they designed movements at Landeron, so that parts from three decades worth of development fit together in one watch. Certainly an advantage in case of necessary repairs.

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Mirius (Mar 18, 2011)

Border-Reiver said:


> What's puzzling me: What is that gearwheel on top of the movement for, which doesn't seem to have any function?


It drives the centre seconds hand. It was how sub seconds calibres were modified into centre seconds.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today new entry ,

Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT 1968


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

Vintage seiko sea horse


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Citizen "Monaco" 67-9071


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Zenith El Primero Pilot / Diver (300 m water resistant) (1971/72)


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

Scratching my British watch itch this month.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

My Xmas prez to myself finally arrived in this packaging which has obviously seen better days. Its gold plating has been worn out and the case worn through in places. This must have seen constant wrist-time for decades. The crystal is only-just translucent and was doing a fine job of hiding the pretty wonderful old art-deco enamelled face

Fortunately I was able to rehouse the gift inside............








..and put a strap on.
I am very happy. The movement - a 26.5 SOB - is from about 1926/7 (movement number in the 6,400,000s) and the case is contemporary and solid silver. 
And it keeps time.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Digital today


Original 1973 ad









Regards,


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1961 Timex 21. Someone tried to clean the dial and messed it up. It doesn't look too bad, though.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Valvoline Promotional Watch with 5026a Hamazawa Japanese movement. Now a part of Seiko. Have been reading about this particular movement (17j, Auto, Day & Date) which is apparently on the unique side and turns up in a variety of mid range watches like Helbros, etc.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

marks55 said:


> 1000 feet? Not me, but, thanks, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see someone else with an vintage Blancpain! Here's mine.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

From Christmas 1907..





Cheers


----------



## midnightmann (Nov 13, 2016)

A Questar with a ESA 9154 movement


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Slopingsteve: wonderful Omega! Congratulations!

@ anzac57: nice early wristwatch! _Do _these numerals have a violet touch or is this caused by the light?

* * *​
Another watch from my 'grace yard':



























TIMEX Automatic DayDate, ref. 48851 10977, cal. M109

Regards
Andreas


----------



## Border-Reiver (Mar 13, 2015)

Diamonds are a man’s best friend.

No, not talking about diamond rings or bezels of some sort of pimp watch, but cap jewels. This one is in a verge watch which will be wound up now and get a rundown of the chain going over midnight tomorrow, the last day of the year.

The watch has been made by John Richard from London around 1780 and was sold by John Watt, Huntly, Scotland.

Haven’t decided on a wrist watch yet, still digging in the boxes.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

slopingsteve said:


> View attachment 10342570
> 
> 
> My Xmas prez to myself finally arrived in this packaging which has obviously seen better days. Its gold plating has been worn out and the case worn through in places. This must have seen constant wrist-time for decades. The crystal is only-just translucent and was doing a fine job of hiding the pretty wonderful old art-deco enamelled face
> ...


Awesome stuff dude

I'm wearing one of my 26.5 SOB' S today in honour of your new watch










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Today is 40's Lip :










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1966 Seiko Sportsmatic 6619-8120


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

Must be a good day for a 65' Seiko. Here's my Seiko Weekdater with Diashock and 35 Jewels...


----------



## KP-99 (Jun 27, 2011)

Today, my new entry.
A Favre Leuba Bivouac, the first watch with barometer/altimeter
(Function: 



)

My watch has the genuine leather strap (20/15mm)


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tonighr watch



















Tomorrow night watch


----------



## TheEscapist (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Happy New Year real soon everyone!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

@Tomcat1960 - more of a burgundy shade for the numerals, Andreas..


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Mido Ocean Star and fallen Jacaranda blossom



Regards,


----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

James A said:


> Mido Ocean Star and fallen Jacaranda blossom
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


OMG who would have thought you have an artistic streak hidden away .
Nice


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Removed my attempt at aged lume..





Need a set of hands that contrast the dial though.

Cheers


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Relumed the hands..



Cheers


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

1968...M8.


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

anzac1957 said:


> Relumed the hands..
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


1.That would be good enough for me because I am of the "considerably better" school of thought as opposed to the "it has to be perfect" one.
2. I made the following adjustment to my (much cheaper) strap today which I feel helps the watch sit closer to the wrist and feel more "integrated". I'm not sure I would do it to an expensive strap though....















The oblong hole in the strap allows just one thickness of leather between the watch and wrist.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

I close the year with something truly _profane_: a wrist tractor:



























Cimier 'Sport' Faux Chronographe, cal. Rego 147

'cult-cult-cult' it goes at 17.280 bpm, and it's noisy enough at that to cancel out tonight's noise ;-) - the only watch in my collection to do so ... :-d

I wish you all a great New Year's Eve event, whereever you celebrate, and a glorious, happy and healty 2017!

See you then!

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## slopingsteve (Jan 13, 2014)

Can you turn that down, I can hear it from here!


Thanks for all your comments during the year. 
Let's hope we can all afford to maintain our hobbies/livelihoods during the coming year.
Cheers everyone
Steve


----------



## weissa (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Just waiting for swmbo to be ready to go out tonight. I'll be ringing in the new year in this. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Ringing in the new year with a little LOV

Hope everyone has a safe evening tonight.

I hope for you all a safe and Happy 2017!!!
All the best,
Chris


----------



## RandalW (Aug 21, 2015)

Pints and pieces?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

